# Do I need a Planning Permission for a mobile home?



## dixiechick (25 Feb 2008)

I have been refused planning by an Bord Pleanala to build on a site which currently has a derelict cottage and derelict mobile home on it. 

I'm now considering doing up the cottage, extending it and replacing the mobile home with a new one. 

I realise that I will most likely have to apply for planning to extend the cottage as the extension will be quite large but I don't know what I have to do to replace the mobile home. Is it okay just to remove the old one and install the new one or do I require some sort of licence to do this? I need to live in this while the cottage is being constructed. 

Also, if anyone has any experience with the planning authorities with regard to doing up an old derelict building I'd like some feedback. How much of the existing building will I have to retain? More importantly, will I be allowed to do up the cottage seeing as it has been unoccupied for a number of years? 

Any information would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sandyg (26 Feb 2008)

*Re: Do I need a license for a mobile home?*

You will require temporary planning permission to place a mobile on site while commencing with building works.  We purchased a property which had one cottage and one uninhabitable house on the site.  We stated the cost of removating the cottage - there was no radon barrier etc as it was built circa 1963 etc.  

Our surveyor put in planning to demolish both houses and build one new house at the back of them.  He also applied for the temporary planning the mobile on the site.  One of our conditions upon completion is that the mobile is to be removed from the property upon completion.  You will find if you even ring the council they will state that you do require permission.  The cost of the permission was €175.


----------



## oopsbuddy (26 Feb 2008)

*Re: Do I need a license for a mobile home?*

Sorry to go a little off thread from the OP's question, but does this mean that you need PP to keep a mobile home (immobile!) on your premises? Does this also apply or not to a caravan (ie, something that IS mobile!)?


----------



## sydthebeat (26 Feb 2008)

*Re: Do I need a license for a mobile home?*



oopsbuddy said:


> Sorry to go a little off thread from the OP's question, but does this mean that you need PP to keep a mobile home (immobile!) on your premises? Does this also apply or not to a caravan (ie, something that IS mobile!)?



You need planning for a mobile home / caravan.
Its nothing to do with the mobility or temporary nature of the article, but more to do with the fact that it needs to be serviced, ie foul water and electricity etc.


----------



## oopsbuddy (26 Feb 2008)

*Re: Do I need a license for a mobile home?*

But if it is just parked in your driveway (or behind your house) for the 50 odd weeks a year that it doesn't go anywhere else?


----------



## sydthebeat (26 Feb 2008)

*Re: Do I need a license for a mobile home?*

If its parked, then youre not using it....

if someones living in it, it needs permission.


----------



## dixiechick (26 Feb 2008)

*Re: Do I need a license for a mobile home?*

Thanks for your comments. Both the mobile home and cottage feature on site layout plans of the area. They have both been there for at least 40 years if not longer. Does this mean that they are deeemed permanent fixtures and exempt from further planning permission? I do realise of course that I will require PP for renovations to the cottage. I just want to know where I stand before I organise a planning meeting so that these guys can't try pull the wool over my eyes!


----------



## oopsbuddy (26 Feb 2008)

*Re: Do I need a license for a mobile home?*



sydthebeat said:


> If its parked, then youre not using it....
> 
> if someones living in it, it needs permission.



That's interesting, and thanks for the info Syd, and sorry again for hijacking your post dixiechick!


----------



## DavyJones (26 Feb 2008)

I have seen loads of mobile homes on the side of dual carriageways, getting planning for them must have been real hard!!


----------



## dixiechick (27 Feb 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I have seen loads of mobile homes on the side of dual carriageways, getting planning for them must have been real hard!!


I know! Are we the eejits trying to go about it the right way???


----------



## dixiechick (27 Feb 2008)

*Re: Do I need a license for a mobile home?*



oopsbuddy said:


> That's interesting, and thanks for the info Syd, and sorry again for hijacking your post dixiechick!


No probs....but, then again, I'm only a chick...sure what would I be doing posting questions about mobile homes, planning permission and renovating cottages????? You'd be surprised if you saw my tool kit....and....it's not pink!


----------



## Handywiz (5 Mar 2008)

*Re: Do I need a license for a mobile home?*

Hi Dixiechick

I'm an aussie chick about to move to Ireland to do exactly what you are planning to do.  I have made some preliminary enquiries (by email) of the coco about a mobile home etc and was told that I would need planning permission for everything - I have now decided that its probably best to rock up in person with lots of sketches in hand, speak to someone and hope that some common sense prevails.  My cottage is in similar condition to yours - empty for 40 odd years and there is also a lovely stone barn that was once the house.  Where are you located?


----------

